# Bob Katter wants to give every Qlder the right to kill or remove deadly animal



## AirCooled (Jan 6, 2012)

Bob Katter's solution to hendra - kill the endangered flying foxes | Courier Mail


----------



## ozziepythons (Jan 6, 2012)

Not exactly the brightest bulb in Australia, thats for certain.


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't worry, the flying foxes will outsmart Bob and his ideas, they have higher IQ than him.


----------



## AirCooled (Jan 6, 2012)

The bats are not the only the ones on his radar,snakes are to.I have talked to a workmate that studies hendra,I asked him months ago if culling the bats would stop hendra,he said no.It needs more funding for the research and solutions.


----------



## Wally (Jan 6, 2012)

Hard to believe you could have a redneck when your hats that large.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 6, 2012)

That's putting the cart before the horse, wouldn't we ALL be better off if we had a solution for Bob Katter?!


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 6, 2012)

well at least he has sealed his own fate, i hope he goes b4 the other animals!!!!!!


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 6, 2012)

Comments...
'Bob I agree with a lot of what you have to say but on this one I cannot agree. Hendra is the least of our problems really when it comes to dangerous animals. How about the Green Party they are possibly the most dangerous animal of them all. Seriously though allowing people to shoot dangerous animals sounds good in practice however where do you draw the line. Wedgetail Eagles take lambs and other small animals should people have a right to shoot them. Driving the bats off with horns and other devices should be enough to suffice. Seeing as the number of fruit bats have increased since white man arrived here because we have planted many more fruit trees than what were in the region naturally. So allowing farmers and growers to net off their trees or protect them in some other way should also begin to reduce the problem as there would be less feed for the animals. So there are other solutions than straight out killing them if after trying all these other methods there is still a problem then cull the numbers but only after other methods have been tried.'
'Katter is right. Culls were regularly conducted in my father's lifetime and there was no such thing as Hendra virus until recently with the current overpopulation of bats. Not only that, but crocs and sharks should be culled as they compete directly with humans for food and they have no other effective natural predators to keep the ecological balance. Animals are not sacred and protection does not mean no culling.'


Look from what I have read online, bats don't carry hendravirus, they only carry lyssavirus. ​


----------



## Retic (Jan 6, 2012)

What an idiot that man is, it is scary to think that people like him are in a position of power.


----------



## Renenet (Jan 6, 2012)

boa said:


> What an idiot that man is, it is scary to think that people like him are in a position of power.



I can think of something scarier: that there were enough people to vote him in.


----------



## aussie-albino (Jan 6, 2012)

Crocodiles as well and people are in his sights its a bit embarrassing, he is useless to us as a federal politician they keep vting for him There are plenty of rednecks up north here though it's very scary they are the majority, unfortunately we'll have to cope with him til he dies then another will take his place.

cheers
Scott


----------



## Renenet (Jan 6, 2012)

Check out the results of the poll on the same page (and vote while you're at it). Not scientific of course, but still worrisome.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 7, 2012)

The problem is not the fruit bats... but the bats in Bob's belfry!

Blue


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jan 7, 2012)

It's a easy fix. Let them pass the bill, then use it as justification for killing them for being dangerous animals.


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 7, 2012)

aussie-albino said:


> .. is useless to us as a federal politician they keep vting for him..


This is par for the course on safe right wing seats in QLD. The safer the seat the more useless the polly. My federal member is Peter Slipper whose snout is so far into the trough you can only see his hindquarters, his yearly taxi bill is close to $70,000! Mind you this can be justified as a public service, as he seems to have an inner-ear problem and normally loses his balance in the late afternoon.
In fact all Sunny Coast members seem to be a waste of gravity as none seem to actually do anything and the only time that they are in the news is when their expense accounts are tabled


----------



## borntobnude (Jan 7, 2012)

Mad hatter is at it again ,15 years ago my father ran against him in fnq and was soundly beaten -people dont want the truth they want reactions and dumb ideas 
heres one, FNQ has been talking about suceeding for years ,let them have their BOB and set them free(sorry mum)


----------



## Morgwynn (Jan 7, 2012)

The man is an absolute idiot, culling bats is not a solution for anything. This hyped up nonsense about hendra and lyssavirus makes me furious, nobody ever bothers to look at the facts or all the cheap, easy, non-destructive methods to protect themselves and their livestock.

I'm raising a baby bat this year, his mum was killed by an orchard farmer who was too lazy to net his trees. It's wrong that this still happens. 

They are a threatened species. Bob is the one who needs culling, we have plenty of humans. Grr.


----------



## -Katana- (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm so voting for the Greens next election.


----------



## mmafan555 (Jan 13, 2012)

I knew America couldn't be the only place that had these idiots.


----------



## Beard (Jan 13, 2012)

He's certainly an enlightened redneck......


----------



## chase77 (Jan 13, 2012)

The sad part is he has so many followers, people are so easily led. Now if we can get his mob and the far left greenies, all forcibly removed to a remote town and fenced off.....


----------



## Chanzey (Jan 13, 2012)

North of Townsville there is a place called mystic sands, some of the residents there think they are "prestige" and wanted the mangroves removed off the beach infront of their houses because it was 'blocking the view' they also complained that 'their' beach was becoming smaller. Now a few months ago flying foxes moved into this suburb, so ofcourse they wanted the flying foxes killed and the trees cut down so there was no where for them to live... what happened a week or so later? They moved on... really despise people like this.


----------

